# Ten Little Soldier Boys (Props!)



## richak (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm doing Props for a production of Agatha Christie's "And Then There Were None" and I need help coming up with some solutions for these ten little soldier boy figurines. I need 10 and maybe some extras, and they will be recognizably British. They also need to be about a foot tall.

Any ideas? My original idea was to make them out of wood (a cylindrical body, round head, dowels for legs and arms). However, I'm not sure how I can make the cylindrical bodies if the shop I work in does not have a lathe. I'm open to other possibilities. If you've been involved in this production, what did your theatre come up with?

Thanks!!!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 19, 2012)

At this time of year you might be able to find nutcracker figurine that is close to what you are looking for in one of the big box decor stores. Another option would be to find a good one, make a mold, and cast some replicas.


----------



## Footer (Dec 19, 2012)

Did this show last year... 

Just throwing this out there... but it is supposed to be 10 little "soldier boys", not 10 1' tall soldier boys. They are supposed to be so small that they don't pull focus in the room. The characters do not even notice them until a decent way through the first scene. Your also going to have a few issues do the various gags that they need to do with them being that large.

Now, to each their own, but just throwing that out there.


----------



## richak (Dec 20, 2012)

Footer said:


> Did this show last year...
> 
> Just throwing this out there... but it is supposed to be 10 little "soldier boys", not 10 1' tall soldier boys. They are supposed to be so small that they don't pull focus in the room. The characters do not even notice them until a decent way through the first scene. Your also going to have a few issues do the various gags that they need to do with them being that large.
> 
> Now, to each their own, but just throwing that out there.


You have a good point, however these are the demands of the director. She wants them to be seen from the audience.


----------



## beastprin1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey I know this show is probably long since over, but just for ideas' sake for future props masters for this show: 
1) If its around the holiday season, buy a bunch of dollar store nutcrackers .....I've seen several companies do this, but none of the soldiers were 1' tall
2) Paper mache' around a small Styrofoam ball on a thick dowel or toilet paper roll on a small block of wood. You would have to do this 10 times though, but it will be cheaper, and it could be convincing if you had/are a good enough artist to decorate them. 
3) Like one of the above suggestions, take the nutcrackers, mold it and create duplicates. 
4) I've seen a company use oversize Chess piece Kings as the 10 little soldiers. They were heavy but did the trick. 
5) If they were supposed to be 1' size soldiers, you could use a bunch of ken dolls (buy them at Big Lots or some discounted merchandise store), dress them up in soldier uniforms, spray paint them a solid gold, bronze, silver, or whatever color and age/detail them. If you are concerned about them being too doll-like, either break off the legs or stuff them inside a papertowel or pvc tube and paint it, plus they will stand on their own then...These may be easier to have "break" or whatever during the course of the show....(like ripping the head off or something)...


----------

